# Donington On Bain Station and Benniworth Tunnel.



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

The Louth to Bardney Railway was a very Rural Branch line that wound its way across the Lincolnshire Wolds from Louth to Bardney some 15 miles distant. The line never lived up to the aspirations of its Promoters as it tra versed a very sparsely populated area, also the effect of the terrain it passed through, necssitated major earthworks to negotiate through the wolds including to major engineering feats the 971 yard long Withcall Tunnel and the Somewhat smaller Benniworth Tunnel near South Willingham. The Line succumbed to financial problems and road transport and finally bit the early 1951 First up Donington Station.... the Parcel Office 












a disused Roadbridge near the Tunnel 





Benniworth Tunnel East Portal....











Nice bit of Calcification!........











Trackbed view looking towards Withcall....


and towards Donington On Bain.... 


Benniworth Tunnel was really cool with some really Funky Calcification, although its not all that long as Withcall at 560yards. I got stung by the millions of Nettles down the side of the approach cutting but access was much easier than Withcall. Anyway hope you all like the shots.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning Black Shuck, that's an interesting explore, I really like walking along old railway lines, and there is still quite a lot to see on this line, thanks for sharing this along with the interesting history of the line.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks T.K walking railway lines is one of my greatest passions although I am into other types of site as well.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 19, 2009)

You know, if a railway line was still running there it'd be a picturesque scene


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> You know, if a railway line was still running there it'd be a picturesque scene



It would be a lovely site because most of the line is built either in a cutting or on Embankment. And of course the two tunnels at Withcall and Benniworth being the main highlghts.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Trin do you know much about this line then?


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Trin do you know much about this line then?



Absolutely nothing  I'm making the observation based upon the pictures presented which lend to the impression of what it may look like


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Absolutely nothing  I'm making the observation based upon the pictures presented which lend to the impression of what it may look like



Thats plenty good enough then! Must man my pics are o.k then.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

Another delightful explore, Black. The station house is gorgeous and loved seeing the bridges too.
I noticed what appears to be a metal stud above the keystone. Is that something to do with it structurally, or just decoration, do you know?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Another delightful explore, Black. The station house is gorgeous and loved seeing the bridges too.
> I noticed what appears to be a metal stud above the keystone. Is that something to do with it structurally, or just decoration, do you know?


Thanks a lot for that. Iam not certain what the metal plate is for but I would think it is for decoration as it does not seem to fulfill any useful purpose!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Iam not certain what the metal plate is for but I would think it is for decoration as it does not seem to fulfill any useful purpose!



 Cheers.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats o.k Foxy. Have you ever tunnel walked?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Have you ever tunnel walked?



Not since I was a girl!  I'd love to find a tunnel to do.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 19, 2009)

Are there any canals or waterways near where the line would have run


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

no not really but the trackbed in parts has turned into a canal.


----------



## Runner (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice explore, love those calcified bands in the tunnel.

The promoters of the line had big ideas of it carrying coal to export via Grimsby and corresponding import traffic back to the Midlands, I'm fairly sure that there was a plan for an ironworks at Donington which thankfully never materailised. I think it also ran at a loss from day 1.
I've got some info at home that I dug out after visiting Benniworth tunnel a couple of months back.

I reckon it'd have made a pretty good preserved train journey - if you could get enough tourists to make it viable!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 20, 2009)

Runner said:


> Nice explore, love those calcified bands in the tunnel.
> 
> The promoters of the line had big ideas of it carrying coal to export via Grimsby and corresponding import traffic back to the Midlands, I'm fairly sure that there was a plan for an ironworks at Donington which thankfully never materailised. I think it also ran at a loss from day 1.
> I've got some info at home that I dug out after visiting Benniworth tunnel a couple of months back.
> ...



Thanks for the interest Runner. It is a beautiful unspoilt part of Lincs and I for one want it to stay like that. The line only had about 4 trains a day each way from the start! You have obviously been to Benniworth! Did you have fun getting down the Embankment? I stung my hands and arse loads of times! Mercifully the nettles were not fully grown yet! It must be like the bloody Amazon down there during the summer! It would have made a very picturesque little preserved line I think!. a lot more pretty than the one at ludborough!? Have you been through Withcall Tunnel yet?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Not since I was a girl!  I'd love to find a tunnel to do.



Have you got any decent Disused tunnels to explore down near you?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 21, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks a lot for that. Iam not certain what the metal plate is for but I would think it is for decoration as it does not seem to fulfill any useful purpose!



The circular plates seen on the two tunnel portals are in fact fulfilling a very needy purpose, without them the two portals would have collapsed outwards years ago! The plates are in fact load spreaders at the outer ends of tie rods, the long tie rods will be anchored into solid ground behind the brick/stone work of the portals. 

The usual way of installing these rod/plates was to securely anchor the ground end, then place the plate plus nut on the other end and nip up the nut. An exposed length of the rod was then heated by a charcoal fire, this caused the rod to expand and allowed the nut to be further tightened. On cooling, the resultant tension in the rod/rods 'pulled' the masonry into the back strata - this stopped any forward movement of the portal.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The circular plates seen on the two tunnel portals are in fact fulfilling a very needy purpose, without them the two portals would have collapsed outwards years ago! The plates are in fact load spreaders at the outer ends of tie rods, the long tie rods will be anchored into solid ground behind the brick/stone work of the portals.
> 
> The usual way of installing these rod/plates was to securely anchor the ground end, then place the plate plus nut on the other end and nip up the nut. An exposed length of the rod was then heated by a charcoal fire, this caused the rod to expand and allowed the nut to be further tightened. On cooling, the resultant tension in the rod/rods 'pulled' the masonry into the back strata - this stopped any forward movement of the portal.



Wow! How wrong could I be! Thanks for telling me that I consider myself educated!


----------



## Runner (Apr 21, 2009)

Black Shuck, I didn't go down the embankment - I walked along the trackbed for a fair bit (wellies required!) and I saw those nettles - rather you than me!

Haven't done Withcall yet - it's on the list though. Is east or west best? (If that's ok to ask - apologies if not).

Thanks for the education Dirus, I've seen those plates on buildings where a rod goes through to a similar plate on the other side, how does the rod fix into the rock? I'm sure that they had problems with Withcall tunnel collapsing when under construction.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Have you got any decent Disused tunnels to explore down near you?



I haven't found any yet...still looking, though! I'll be down it like a whippet once I do!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I haven't found any yet...still looking, though! I'll be down it like a whippet once I do!


I dont think there are any Tunnels on the Lyme Regis Branch Foxy! I have always been fascinated by that little branch line in devon after seeing it on the telly! one day I will get down there and walk that big old viaduct!


----------



## Runner (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Black Shuck, sooner I get pm's the better!

Have you looked at the tunnels north of the Humber, one of those is a real big one!


----------



## nemesis (Apr 27, 2009)

There are at least two abandoned railway tunnels within the Plymouth area. One is fairly easy to find, the other took a bit of working out but was a nice find and it would seem has a viaduct/bridge also.


----------



## ckallis (Apr 27, 2009)

nemesis said:


> There are at least two abandoned railway tunnels within the Plymouth area. One is fairly easy to find, the other took a bit of working out but was a nice find and it would seem has a viaduct/bridge also.



will be taking a trip into these soon, well the ones which i know of. also take pics of the old train bridge.

Anyone heard the rumor of the abandoned train left and buried under ground?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Ckallis glad you liked the shots. If you are going to Benniworth and the Louth to Bardney line would you be up for walking the mighty Withcall Tunnel with me?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Runner said:


> Thanks for the info Black Shuck, sooner I get pm's the better!
> 
> Have you looked at the tunnels north of the Humber, one of those is a real big one!



Hey Runner are you talking about the tunnels on the Hull to Barnsley line! Now youre talking! There is a huge one at Barnsdale just off the A1. I would love to walk that bugger as its over 1000 yards! Fancy that sometime?


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad you made the trip to this BS (whilst i was stuck in traffic lol) & great pics. I'll walk the tunnels with you next time we meet. Here's a link you might not have seen about the Louth to Bardney line;

http://www.louthtobardney.co.uk/

Hope this is of interest to you


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 29, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Glad you made the trip to this BS (whilst i was stuck in traffic lol) & great pics. I'll walk the tunnels with you next time we meet. Here's a link you might not have seen about the Louth to Bardney line;
> 
> http://www.louthtobardney.co.uk/
> 
> Hope this is of interest to you



Well you did have a majorly long journey Badoosh. Its just a fact of life these days especially on the Motorways! I was thinking on the way back how easy my journey was compared to your bloody great Marathon! I was very suprised you managed to keep your eyes open mate!.


----------



## Runner (Apr 29, 2009)

Black Shuck, it's this one:

http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/weighton.html

What do you think of that!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 5, 2009)

Runner said:


> Black Shuck, it's this one:
> 
> http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/weighton.html
> 
> What do you think of that!



O.M.G Runner that is an absolute Monster and I am liking that huge Tunnel as well. Drewton Tunnel I have heard of but never knew it was around 2114 Yards long!


----------



## D-Sub (May 9, 2009)

I've been through the Benniworth tunnel and it is in really good condition compared to other tunnels that I've seen photos of. I only happened upon the two tunnels existence by accident, one day I was on Google Earth looking in the area and voilà, two train tunnels and a veritable stash of seemingly forgotten modern history.

I'll hope this question is within the rules; What is the access for Withcall Tunnel like compared to the Benniworth tunnel in regards to terrain condition ?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2009)

D-Sub said:


> I've been through the Benniworth tunnel and it is in really good condition compared to other tunnels that I've seen photos of. I only happened upon the two tunnels existence by accident, one day I was on Google Earth looking in the area and voilà, two train tunnels and a veritable stash of seemingly forgotten modern history.
> 
> I'll hope this question is within the rules; What is the access for Withcall Tunnel like compared to the Benniworth tunnel in regards to terrain condition ?



Hiya D Sub and thanks for the interest. Yes I have obviously walked it! I have been to Withcall as well but you do not have P.M capability quite yet. When you do let me know o.k?


----------



## D-Sub (May 9, 2009)

Well it seems like achieving PM ability may take some time, so I may as well contribute to the thread with some relevant pictures, as long as that isn't considered rude. 







Trackbed leading to Withcall





Eastern Portal





Just inside





Western Portal


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2009)

Very good D Sub. I am liking those shots a lot. I am going to resurrect my thread of Withcall tunnel for you to have a look at. It does not take long to get P.Ms.


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, both Black Shuck and D-Sub, I'm definitely going to have to go for an explore of the tunnels!! 

Not something I'd considered doing, despite knowing they were there!

Tieljo


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 2, 2009)

Tieljo said:


> Wonderful pictures, both Black Shuck and D-Sub, I'm definitely going to have to go for an explore of the tunnels!!
> 
> Not something I'd considered doing, despite knowing they were there!
> 
> Tieljo


Thank you Tieljo. I love the wolds as I used to live near them at Legbourne.


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 2, 2009)

It's only since joining this forum the other day that I really realised how much was on offer. I mean, I always loved walking and things in the countryside, and living in Grimsby, it's great having the beach always there a couple of miles down the road. But I never realised how much history there was just sitting there. The airfields and WWII stuff especially!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 2, 2009)

Tieljo said:


> It's only since joining this forum the other day that I really realised how much was on offer. I mean, I always loved walking and things in the countryside, and living in Grimsby, it's great having the beach always there a couple of miles down the road. But I never realised how much history there was just sitting there. The airfields and WWII stuff especially!



You would b very suprised believe me.


----------

